

Pillow Sleep tracking alarm clock for iOS v.1.2 just released for FREE - baronetto

Pillow v.1.2 has just been released and it&#x27;s available as free download. 
It&#x27;s a brand new website too.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;neybox.com&#x2F;pillow
======
zimpenfish
I like the "export database by email" option - in lieu of an API, this is the
next best thing. Probably not quite enough to shift me from Azumio Sleep Time
though.

